# round imi



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

this post is directed to Dr.Frey or anyone else good with dart problems. I have three imis 2.1 and the one has been getting very fat latley or well i hope its fat he dosent seem sick he moves and eats fine. and even still breeds so i am wondering if this looks like i should cut back on feeding or if it may be bloat. thanks for any help. here is a pic or the fat male first and the other male second.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just to make things clear, are you sure that is the male and the the female? also it may just be impacted from the pic, so you can try soaking it in some warm water and that usually does the trick for me.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

no the two pics are both males from the same blood line and the thinner one is the one that dose all the calling but i see both of them courting the much larger female. here is the thinner male calling








and here is the female she has much more yellow in her








i will give the water a try what temp do you suggest.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you can get the water bath to be at a constant 78 taht would be ideal. Also how long has the frog been like this?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

somewhere around a weak i had someone feeding them for me cause i broke my foot


----------

